# April Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!



## Joe Blow (27 March 2008)

With only two more trading days left in the March competition it's time to start thinking about your entry for April! Leading the pack this month is rico01 with his selection *BRM* having achieved a very impressive 76.99% gain. Stop_the_clock is in second place with *GDA* and a cozy 35% return. Rounding out the top three so far this month is TheAbyss with his pick *CFE* which has returned a solid 20%. Can the top three hang onto their respective leads as we head into the final days..?

The April stock tipping competition is once again kindly sponsored by IG Markets, so be sure to pay them a visit. IG Markets was the first company licensed by ASIC to provide CFDs, and has continued to lead the way in terms of service, range of markets and innovative products. IG Markets offers a choice of two outstanding trading platforms that give you the power to trade on thousands of global markets at the click of a button. Guaranteed market prices on all shares, low commissions, and superior service, look to IG Markets for the winning solution.*

*A quick recap of the rules for those not familiar with them:

1. You MUST have at least a minimum of 10 posts AND an average of at least 0.30 posts per day to enter. You can see your posts per day average by clicking on your user name and viewing your public profile... your average is displayed right next to your 'total posts'.

2. Each entrant may choose one ASX listed stock. Options, warrants and deferred settlement shares are not permitted. Stocks with a price of less than $0.01 are ineligible for the competition.

3. The winner is the entrant whose selected stock performs the best in percentage terms between April 1 and April 30.

4. The maximum number of entrants in the competition is 100.*

The winner will receive a year's subscription to their choice of either AFR Smart Investor, Money or Your Trading Edge magazine... *OR* a $75 gift voucher to be spent at the ASF Investment Shop (or $50 cash if you prefer). The second placegetter will receive the runner up prize of $25 cash.

You have until midnight on Monday March 31 to enter.

*Those who qualify, please post your entries in this thread.* Remember, once you have selected your stock, you CANNOT change it for any reason. Also, you must be qualified *when you enter*. Every month we have some members who do not qualify for the competition but enter anyway. If someone who has selected a stock hasn't qualified for the competition, their stock is officially up for grabs! Just mention it when you post your entry.

The best of luck to all entrants!  


*A Product Disclosure Statement for this product is available from IG Markets Ltd and should be considered before deciding to enter into any transactions with IG Markets Ltd. ABN 84 099 019 851. AFSL No. 220440.


----------



## Aargh! (27 March 2008)

EXM thanks Joe


----------



## drasicjazz (27 March 2008)

fer please 
now our never...
thanks


----------



## Trader Paul (27 March 2008)

Hi Joe,

PCL please ..... let's saddle up PCL in the hope, that several positive cycles
will be enough to lift it off its lows, next month ... !~!

Many thanks.

have a great day

   paul



=====


----------



## explod (27 March 2008)

SRI please Joe


----------



## bigdog (27 March 2008)

MEO thanks Joe


----------



## grace (27 March 2008)

So many to choose from but I'll take

FRS  Ferraus Iron

Thanks Joe


----------



## agro (27 March 2008)

*GBG*


thanks


----------



## son of baglimit (27 March 2008)

ummm

geee



NMS


----------



## So_Cynical (27 March 2008)

*TRY* - TROY RESOURCES Thanks Joe...must come good eventually.


----------



## tigerboi (27 March 2008)

TB...bmy again thanks joe.


----------



## doogie_goes_off (27 March 2008)

MCR thanks Joe. Based on crappy analysis shown on MCR thread.


----------



## YELNATS (27 March 2008)

POL again, pls Joe.


----------



## 2BAD4U (27 March 2008)

FML - again.


----------



## sam76 (27 March 2008)

CDS thanks Joe

Coal upgrade and RBSA approval due in April


----------



## nunthewiser (27 March 2008)

SOM....................... thankin you


----------



## pan (27 March 2008)

NSL thanks joe


----------



## prawn_86 (27 March 2008)

QOL thanks Joe


----------



## Dezza (27 March 2008)

PSA please Joe. Thanks!


----------



## BULLFROG (27 March 2008)

Here is hoping good things for April

Lets go with BLT thanks Joe


----------



## refined silver (27 March 2008)

mmn please.


----------



## Rocket man (27 March 2008)

WMT again thanks 

those directors buying still give me hope of a big deal on the horizon.. cheaps as chips at the moment with 25+ mill in cash


----------



## chops_a_must (27 March 2008)

For a laugh, CNP.

Will a top 50 stock ever have a realistic chance of winning this comp again?

Hell, is this even a realistic chance?


----------



## JTLP (27 March 2008)

MHL Thanks Mr Blow


----------



## Lucky_Country (27 March 2008)

BAU - Bauxite Resources.
Very bright future imo


----------



## BIG BWACULL (27 March 2008)

SLA Thanks joe, CHEERS


----------



## JeSSica WaBBit (27 March 2008)

CUE again thanks Joe, its got to breakout sooner or later........


----------



## Kelpie (27 March 2008)

MCW

Thanks Joe.


----------



## noirua (27 March 2008)

UXA for me, thanks


----------



## imajica (27 March 2008)

azm thanks


----------



## TheAbyss (28 March 2008)

cfe again thank you


----------



## MRC & Co (28 March 2008)

OEX thx.


----------



## drillinto (28 March 2008)

TAM   

www.tanami.com.au


----------



## 56gsa (28 March 2008)

RRT thanks


----------



## AnDy62 (28 March 2008)

AHI for me thanks, Andy


----------



## Sean K (28 March 2008)

DMM, cheers Joe


----------



## Agentm (28 March 2008)

tnc


----------



## Fab (28 March 2008)

RBY thanks


----------



## filyerboots (28 March 2008)

New to this site but would like to join the april tipping comp. I have loong been a fan of PLA , so would like to  tip that thanks


----------



## marklar (28 March 2008)

VPE please.

m.


----------



## powerkoala (28 March 2008)

AIM pls


----------



## Gar (28 March 2008)

*AAM* cheers Joe

the 'ole faithful :


----------



## Birdster (28 March 2008)

EXM

Thanks Joe

Good luck to all


----------



## Gurgler (28 March 2008)

OK I'm game for a second try (double or nothing!)- *CTS* please Joe


----------



## roland (28 March 2008)

BBP thanks


----------



## blehgg (28 March 2008)

I'll choose.... ROY 

Thanks! First time playing ~ good luck all


----------



## Aussie2Aussie (28 March 2008)

AXE please.


----------



## trillionaire#1 (29 March 2008)

hmmm,lets have a stab at AOK ,thankyou kindly Joe


----------



## Knobby22 (29 March 2008)

ADY thanks!


----------



## reece55 (29 March 2008)

I'm going to go out on a limb and lock in....

RJT - Rubicon Japan Trust

It's about the only thing left in the Allco empire that I think is worth a go at the moment!

All the best


----------



## Nicks (29 March 2008)

AVO please. 

Gold is staying at nice highs and AVO is about to produce in June. Share price remains flat so looking for it to take off as the profits become realised.


----------



## The Mint Man (29 March 2008)

*RAT*

Cheers


----------



## Real1ty (29 March 2008)

RCR please


----------



## legs (29 March 2008)

afg please


----------



## lioness (29 March 2008)

EXT for me please Joe


----------



## Out Too Soon (29 March 2008)

CVN Thanks Joe. 'bout time I was involved again & black gold already producing in Thailand looks good to me.


----------



## Jigalong (29 March 2008)

IGR is my pick ,
Thanks ,
Jigalong .


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (29 March 2008)

SGB again please Joe, I feel a takeover in the wind. 

gg


----------



## juw177 (29 March 2008)

MXR please


----------



## sidswingerhead (29 March 2008)

SDL for my tip thanks......... 


It wont take too much to make them surge.


----------



## scsl (29 March 2008)

HLX please


----------



## jope (29 March 2008)

My tip WRK


----------



## chicken8 (29 March 2008)

FNT please


----------



## justjohn (29 March 2008)

CUS again thanks Joe


----------



## Miner (29 March 2008)

FMG again for me 
Thanks Joe


----------



## Doris (29 March 2008)

SDL looks set for good times soon!?
Thanks!


----------



## Ruprect (29 March 2008)

Hi Joe

Could i have KEY please

thanks!


----------



## kolonel (29 March 2008)

Gday Joe,

Smart money on PBT

Regards
kolonel


----------



## canny (30 March 2008)

*RIA*  please Joe.


----------



## mickqld (30 March 2008)

RMG please Joe.


----------



## Kaizen (30 March 2008)

SRK for me.


----------



## sydneysider (31 March 2008)

RCH / Richfield for me, maybe the market will do better this month, now that the Ides of March are gone.


----------



## Snakey (31 March 2008)

AKK thanks Joe as mxr taken


----------



## Bush Trader (31 March 2008)

NWR, please Joe - waiting on JORC upgrade

Cheers


BT


----------



## rico01 (31 March 2008)

With the hope of more results to come BRM $ me Thanks Joe


----------



## Go Nuke (31 March 2008)

Ok I'll take *EGO* please Joe.

_Empire Oil & Gas_

Phew nearly missed out this month


----------



## Mofra (31 March 2008)

I'll take PNA thanks.


----------



## Bushman (31 March 2008)

STB please


----------



## the barry (31 March 2008)

bmn - cheersz


----------



## doctorj (31 March 2008)

FAR please


----------



## catman (31 March 2008)

IIG please


----------



## hangseng (31 March 2008)

ARU thanks Joe


----------



## AussiePaul72 (31 March 2008)

MUN again thanks Joe! Good luck to all


----------



## rub92me (31 March 2008)

AVS please. Sweet dreams :


----------



## Whiskers (31 March 2008)

*KAL* thanks Joe.


----------



## hangseng (31 March 2008)

hangseng said:


> ARU thanks Joe




As much as I like ARU please change my pick this month to GDY. It may become evident why very soon. 

http://www.abc.net.au/rural/telegraph/today.htm
Hot rocks powers remote town
Reporter: Michael Mackenzie

Under the ground where South Australia borders Queensland lies the Cooper Basin - from which many of our eastern cities draw their oil and natural gas. But also deep below the earth's surface is a source of energy that could provide enough power for a fifth of Australian households - and a test of that power generation could have real spin offs for the nearby diesel dependent town of Innamincka.

In this report: Gerry Grove-White Managing director of Geodynamics; President of the Innamincka Progress Association John Osborne


----------



## kransky (31 March 2008)

CNF please


----------

